# Propane heaters spook deer ?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone have opinion or knowledge if a propane heater in a blind will spook deer...?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Never had an issue. I use one when we get negative temps late season


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

Same here, I never had an issue. I have killed a lot of deer while using a heater in the blind


----------



## Aquaholic (Aug 30, 2007)

aquaholic2 said:


> Anyone have opinion or knowledge if a propane heater in a blind will spook deer...?


I have used them anytime it’s cold out and never had a problem.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If they get downwind they are going to smell you anyway . So having a propane heater is irrelevant . Just choose your hunts based on proper wind direction and stay toasty warm .


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

My dad smokes non stop,is loud,blind and still kills deer yearly. I think you'll be fine with a heater.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Used Mr. Heater Buddy in UP blinds all the time. No issues.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't wanna have a big buck coming at me and then wonder if the smell of my propane heater spooked him...they can most definitely smell it...all depends if it's a familiar smell to them...to each their own, I just make sure I dress warm enough with a backpack to put more layers on or take layers off as needed...if it's your toes, invest in those boot bags that go over your boot...personally, I would stay away from a propane heater...the big bucks are big for a reason, because they're smart...
Just to clarify, I'm not saying you won't kill a monster sitting in your blind/treestand with a propane heater...there's still luck involved...good luck in your choice.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If they're down wind you're busted propane or not- Imo
Old school method from an old man--- I've taken youth hunters out in Mzzldr in some O temps and used a antique kerosene lantern








between their legs and covered them with a army blanket for warmth tepee style. I could smell the kerosene but as long as the deer weren't down wind we went undetected and the kids stayed toasty.
If you think propane will wreck you're chance don't use it because it has already wrecked your confidence.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Deer don't always travel into the wind...I use a cover scent for myself but there's no covering up a gas scent...it can fill the whole hollow you're sitting in...you may not smell it but the deer can...like I said, if it's not a familiar smell the deer will use caution and most likely wind you before you ever even see them...unless they are being pushed...
Again, this is just what works for me...If a deer winds me I want to be certain it was because of me, not because of the propane...only one way to be certain of that...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no covering gas scent, human scent, or any scent from a deer. If they get downwind, they will smell all of it at once. May as well stay comfortable.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm just so glad that southern Ohio deer didn't get the memo to avoid propane!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> There is no covering gas scent, human scent, or any scent from a deer. If they get downwind, they will smell all of it at once. May as well stay comfortable.


I've had deer downwind of me that never winded me at all...shot bucks downwind too...and I've also had deer wind me far off downwind also...just depends I guess...a cover scent is still better than a gas scent IMO...theres other ways of staying comfortable on an all day hunt...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> I've had deer downwind of me that never winded me at all...shot bucks downwind too...and I've also had deer wind me far off downwind also...just depends I guess...a cover scent is still better than a gas scent IMO...theres other ways of staying comfortable on an all day hunt...


Yeah, but my wife won't let me shoot them out the kitchen window. And then there's that old couple behind me that feeds 'em. And names them. It would be unseemly if one of their deer dropped dead in front of the picture window...


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

So what "Cover Scent" do you use if any? EverCalm, NoseJammer..........


----------

